# Pattern maker required asap // UK



## covuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I need someone in the UK to make some new patterns for my tees.

I have the sample range i can send and need some new patterns to be made so i can send to the manufacturer asap as the originals have been lost !!!!


if any one knows of anyone that can help would be much appreciated 

email me : deadkingdom @ live dot co dot UK

PS any referals of uk based manufacturers would be great as not sure how long i want to work with ones that lose my patterns???


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Owen,

actually, you could send the samples range directly to your manufacturers and ask them to make the pattern and send a copy back for your record, even send the samples back with the patterns the manufacturers will made for your comparison if you don't think they can make the pattern for you. Almost all manufacturers are capable of making the pattern for clients even if no original t-shirt samples provided, just let them know the cutter must, spec sheet, sewing construction. It is better if you can provide any preferable samples of you to copy. 

Therefore, you don't have to work hard to find a pattern maker and save some too. 

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

Hi Owen
I agree with Bill that supplier can make the pattern. You can send a picture or image with all the details on, and a spec is needed. Then factory can make the pattern accordingly.


----------

